# Misto fractured her Ulna and Radius



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, when it rains, it pours.

Last night Misto and I got back from being in Florida for 3 days. After 6 hours of traveling, we finally got home. She was sitting on the couch with me, and I walked into the kitchen like I always do to grab a water bottle. I don't know what happened, but Misto decided, for the first time in her entire life, that she wanted to jump off the couch. She has never jumped off the couch, ever. She let out the largest scream I have ever heard and continued to cry like crazy. She couldn't stand up, and was laying on her back. I tried to put her on her feet but she collapsed back down. She wouldn't open her eyes either. Maybe she was disoriented after such a long day of travel and didn't recognize we were back on the tall couch she always stays on, or what-- I have no idea why she decided to jump for the first time today.

Instinctively I scooped her right up, grabbed my purse and 10 minutes later we were at the E.R. at Angell Memorial Hospital. She was seen immediately. She had a very irregular heartbeat, and couldn't stand up on her own. She did seem to be having normal neuro responses though, so they don't think she hit her head (which would have been very bad, since she has such a large open molera/fontanelle). They hooked her up and did an EKG for her heart. Her heartbeat was still a bit irregular but as time passed it became more and more regular and now is normal again-- so they think the shock of trauma may have just affected her greatly.

They did 2 x-rays on her leg that she wouldn't stand on. She has a fractured Ulna and may have a cracked Radius. We are hoping the Radius isn't cracked, since that may require surgery. An Orthopedic surgeon is consulting on the case as I type this. 

So last night, they kept her in the ICU for observation. Since the typical medicine for pain would have been hard on her liver, they had to give her a pain medicine that made her drowsy. And since they still wanted to monitor to make sure she didn't have any neuro issues, they wanted to do it at the hospital-- since at home with me, her potential neuro symptoms would be disguised to me as just the side effects from the medicine making her drowsy, if that makes sense.

Hopefully I can bring her home today. She has a large cast on her leg, and she cannot walk. 

I feel like the worst mom in the world. Even though she has never jumped off anything in her life, I am kicking myself, if I had just placed her on the floor this never would have happened. It definitely isn't her fault, so it is absolutely mine. Typically I am such a helicopter mommy, but right now I feel negligent. Last night, I kept waking up and looking down at her little bed on the floor, wishing this was all a dream-- but it wasn't, she was not in her bed.

I promise to update everyone with how Misto does as the day continues, please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Jacquelyn))) Honey, don't blame yourself! You are such a good Mommy to little Misto and that will never change! I'm so, so sorry this happened. She will heal and hopefully, she'll never try to jump off of anything again. I'll be watching for an update. Meanwhile, know you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH no!!! Poor little Misto ! You are NOT a bad Mommy! You are a wonderful Mommy. Even the best Mom's have kids that have accidents, right? It was an accident, no body's fault. This is why I have steps for Rocky by the couch. Everyone laughs at me and thinks I have it because he is a prince. I just have them for extra safety. Do you have them or was this somewhere else? Thank God her heart is ok. Wow Jaqueline, you really have had your share lately. You must be so worried. 

I will be praying for Misto!! Please let us know asap what the update is. I feel so badly for you because I know how much you adore her.

hugs and prayers,
Dianne


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I just spoke with the doctor and Misto can be picked up in an hour! Thank goodness she will be able to come home and relax in her normal surroundings.

The bad news is it turns out both her Ulna and Radius are fractured. The good news is they aren't 'displaced', so the bones are still stacked as they should be. They are hoping they can treat it conservatively with just a splint, and they will heal on their own. I am trying to be optimistic, since they have made it clear that if Misto needs surgery it will be complicated and difficult.

Their main concern now is her circulation. They said with such a small dog, the circulation is tricky when the foot breaks. So she will need to have her splint changed every week so they can continue to monitor how the bones are healing, and she will probably have follow up x-rays over the next 6-8 weeks.

I really hope the worst is over and Misto will heal in her splint, her circulation doesn't get bad and she won't need surgery!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry:Oh, little baby Misto! This is terrible. I'm so sorry for you, Jacqueline. You are a very good mommy...it was just a terrible accident. I will be wishing for the bones to heal and that Misto will be in perfect shape before long. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

misto has been home for a couple hours now-- she can't really stand on all fours-- she just slides down to lie down or sit. all she wants to do is sleep or stare off into the distance not noticing anything-- i assume that's the tramidol pain medicine making her drowsy. so she will have this splint for 6-8 weeks, and it needs to be changed every week. they will also be checking frequently to make sure it actually is healing. i am concerned though-- how is she going to go to the bathroom?? she hasn't showed a need to since we got home, but i have no idea how she will squat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh Jacqueline - I just saw this. For sure when it rains, it pours. I'm so sorry. Poor little Misto. Please don't blame yourself. Accidents are accidents; they can happen to anyone and are unexpected...thus accidents. We always fall into an "if only" stance but it really doesn't help. We've all done things we wish we could take back...over Christmas when I had all the packages to send I actually walked on Tyler.:w00t: Had packages blocking my vision and felt my foot roll over something. Well it was Tyler's leg. He limped for a minute or two and then was fine. I wanted to kick myself but things just happen. Tyler now gives me room; Misto probably won't be jumping off anything anytime soon. So what's done is done, and just focus on Misto getting better. You got him to the doctor immediately; that's what counts.

I don't know about the squat but I have a feeling that once she adjusts to having the splint she'll go back to trying to do her usual things. Will she wee on command on a pee pad? If so you could hold her over it. Is she supposed to walk on that leg? If not you could set up a sling like Sandi has for Kitzel to help her. Keep us posted. She looks so cute in those pictures - I just want to hug her. :wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Jacquelyn -- poor little Misto and poor you. This type of thing has happened to all of us at one time or another. Lacie has jumped out of my arms when she's never done that before. Of course, we feel it is our fault, but really, we can't be there 100% of the time.

I will say that I once shut a door on the foot of a Lhasa puppy who was about 9-10 weeks old. The foot was broken and we have to splint it and it took about 8 weeks to heal, but it did heal on it's own. And he learned how to move without putting weight on it within a short period of time.

Sending lots of hugs and prayers. Misto is still very young, so her foot/leg should probably heal well on its own. I am praying that it does.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!!! sooo sorry about our dear little Misto !! Will be praying like crazy she heals quickly and "properly'! 

You could fold a kitchen towel or use a scarf since she is so small and use as a body sling to help support her for potty.

Please don't put blame on yourself!! of course you'd never allow this to happen IF there was any reason to think it would. She'd never attempted such a thing and why this time???...who knows??... but it's done and now you have to focus on getting her thru one day at a time till she's ALL better!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. Poor Misto!

Do make sure that you get that orthopedic consult and if he recommends surgery, go ahead and do it. The best chance of healing is right after an injury and you don't want to lose that valuable window. We had two tiny Yorkies on another forum I belong to break their legs from jumping off furniture and they only had splints per their regular vet. Neither healed so surgery was done a month or so later, but it was done too late. Both Yorkies ended up having their legs amputated. I'm not telling you this to frighten you, just to stress how important it is to have Misto's fracture evaluated by an orthopedic vet.

I know they sometimes use external fixation on tiny dogs rather than internal (screws and plates) fixation. Angell Memorial has an excellent reputation so I'm sure they will know the best way to treat Misto.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate that she has to wear that splint but I love that it's pink! She'll find a way to wee, don't worry about that. I hope you both get some sleep tonight and that you'll both be feeling better tomorrow. Special prayers going up...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you everyone for your sweet thoughts!! in regards to the sling, the doctors want me to encourage her to bear weight on the leg. since she is so lightweight, (1.7 pounds today) they don't think the walking on it will harm her. She doesn't walk around/run around much anyway-- she goes to the bathroom inside, and sleeps on the couch/in a dog bed 80% of the day. Their main concern is her circulation in the leg, which I think is why they want her to walk on it-- to encourage circulation.

She will go to the bathroom on command *if* she has to go-- but if she doesn't have to go, she will just stand there and stare at me LOL. which is what she has been doing all day-- she still hasn't had to pee/poo. I am concerned about this.



Ladysmom said:


> Oh, dear. Poor Misto!
> 
> Do make sure that you get that orthopedic consult and if he recommends surgery, go ahead and do it. The best chance of healing is right after an injury and you don't want to lose that valuable window. We had two tiny Yorkies on another forum I belong to break their legs from jumping off furniture and they only had splints per their regular vet. Neither healed so surgery was done a month or so later, but it was done too late. Both Yorkies ended up having their legs amputated. I'm not telling you this to frighten you, just to stress how important it is to have Misto's fracture evaluated by an orthopedic vet.
> 
> I know they sometimes use external fixation on tiny dogs rather than internal (screws and plates) fixation. Angell Memorial has an excellent reputation so I'm sure they will know the best way to treat Misto.


you are definitely scaring me! but i'd rather be scared then relax and then have a big problem down the road.

the thing is, the orthopedic surgeon is hesitant to do the surgery now because there is no metal plate for the radius that is small enough for misto. since the bones are still in their correct places, and the fracture hasn't shifted anything, they are hoping that the bones can naturally heal without surgery. i think the reason they want to check her every week is because if she isn't improving they will figure out a way to do the surgery.

the last thing i want is for her to lose her leg though. i also don't want her to die in surgery. if anyone has suggestions on particular questions i should be asking when i speak with the top ortho surgeon here, please let me know!

i will be following up tomorrow via phone with the team of surgeons who are working on misto's case, but if she seems to be doing ok, we won't be returning to the hospital until next monday.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your sweet thoughts!! in regards to the sling, the doctors want me to encourage her to bear weight on the leg. since she is so lightweight, (1.7 pounds today) they don't think the walking on it will harm her. She doesn't walk around/run around much anyway-- she goes to the bathroom inside, and sleeps on the couch/in a dog bed 80% of the day. Their main concern is her circulation in the leg, which I think is why they want her to walk on it-- to encourage circulation.
> 
> She will go to the bathroom on command *if* she has to go-- but if she doesn't have to go, she will just stand there and stare at me LOL. which is what she has been doing all day-- she still hasn't had to pee/poo. I am concerned about this.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the vets at Angell are on top of Misto's case. I didn't want to scare you, just stress how important having an ortho vet handle her case is. When tiny dogs like Misto fracture bones it is very serious and complicated. As I said, I know sometimes they have to use external fixation. 

Believe it or not, walking actually stimulates healing.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Honey, I am so sorry! Please don't feel like this is your fault. Accidents happen, and Misto is so lucky to have you as her mommy. If she could talk, I bet she would say the same thing! I hadn't even seen this part of your thread until Sylvia just posted about it in a new thread. We are all thinking of you and Misto and she has not been absent from my prayers since having her spay. I know you have been going through a lot with her, but you are doing such a fantastic job and with your love and attention she will get better! Please keep us posted. Maybe in the thread Sylvia made or a new one, so that we can keep up with her progress! Thinking of you both!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you all!! I requested to have the title of this thread changed to reflect the other injury, but it hasn't happened. I can post in the other thread *Sylvie* so sweetly created!! :wub: I don't really have much more to update about tonight, Misto is sleeping right now.

She threw up three times after having dinner and after her pain meds. So I have to try squirting half of another dose in her mouth before bed in about 30 minutes. I have also given her a couple dabs of Kong peanut butter, our go-to food when she is haven't tummy issues. I seriously can't even thing about her liver/digestive issues while all this is going on. 

I am looking forward to speaking with the other specialized surgeons tomorrow to hear any other suggestions/courses of treatment they may have. Misto really doesn't want to put any weight on her leg, which I believe is a concern.

I promise to check in tomorrow morning when I hear something, and to update on her progress!!

Misto is sending dream kisses to all her beloved aunties here, we love you ladies!!! :hugging:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh poor baby  I didn't even know that there was a new topic so I am glad I read the thread from sylvia! I'm so sorry your going through this and I'll be praying for that sweet baby! I can't believe how tiny she is....just precious...The pic of her in her tiny cast is sad but she still looks so cute!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying "our' little Misto had a good night ( and you too!) . Will be keeping a close eye out on your updates and her progress!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for Misto. Accidents happen so don't blame yourself. We've all had something happen (like jumping) that we feel guilty about .


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry!! Poor little Misto!! Poor YOU! I wish I had some advice - but when my larger dogs were recovering from knee surgeries they did ok - with the bathroom thing. Poor baby - Hugs and more .

Accidents do happen - when you least expect it. Don't be hard on yourself.!!
Keep us updated. The drugs on a pup that tiny will take a bit to wear off, I'm sure in the next week or two she'll have figured out the whole splint issue.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am sorry. Sending so possitive vibes for little precious Misto


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Just seeing this now... I am so sorry that you're going thru this, you must know that it wasn't your fault! Misto loves you and knows that it wasn't your fault. Hindsight is 20/20 and we all wish there are things we could go back and do differently, but it still doesn't make it your fault. I am sure Misto is getting the best care and pray she makes a speedy recovery. Now to go find the other thread Sylvie started...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez....I'm so sorry this happened. Things happen...to everyone....even breeders can have accidents once in a while.

My friend Elaine was trying to put her "wiggling" chihuahua down as she was carrying two of them and the pup slipped out of her arms, landed on her head and was knocked unconcious...a few days in the ER and she finally came around. Talk about feeling guilty!

And I had a tiny puppy that I always kept in her play pen. I had her out playing with her and I decided to run 10 steps away to get her nutrical because she was running so hard and she was very tiny. At that moment my husband came down the steps...the pup ran to him and he accidently stepped her. She died.

So please try not to beat yourself up. I know that no matter what anyone says you'll feel guilty but just know it can happen to anyone.

A broken leg/foot will mend!! Poor Misto probably doesn't even know what the heck is going on..... I hope the tramadol keeps the pain at bay.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh poor little sweetheart. I'm just seeing this. You are a good Mommy and will take excellent care of that leg. Misto couldn't ask for a better Mom.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you and Misto  Keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my....poor little Misto. She might not be going to the bathroom because of the meds give her a bit of time, hopefully today.

Misto you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry about Misto's accident. I'll be sending prayers tht Misto heals quickly and completely.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Misto...I am so sorry about her accident. Don't blame yourself as accidents will and do happen. You are a very good mommy. I will be praying for little Misto.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have nothing better to do go back & read "Kitzel & the cop"--talk about guilty!
I don't think anyone on SM would sit in judgement on this one!
I do know that Mistro will find a way to "potty" as I have seen w/Kitzel---the problem is they don't get enough exercise to keep them "regular" so you have to add either pumpkin or fresh/dried dates to their diet to help out. We are starting to have a schedule again but there were a few days when I was a little nuts over all of it. Not sleeping well helps to make one even nuttier! 
So, sending a big hug to you & well wishes to the little trooper Mistro.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacqueline - good morning. Hoping you and Misto's night went by okay. Did she ever pee? I'm thinking you're at the orthopod this morning and am anxious to see what they say. That's a world class veterinary medical center so you should be in very good hands. Sending hugs and prayers to you both.:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened to wee lil Misto! Don't blame yourself. Accidents happen...they are no one's fault. Lil Misto forgot how tiny she is and she thought she could fly. Our lil ones are so brave but so fragile. You are a great Mom to Misto. Wishing Misto a speedy recovery!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry little Misto hurt herself. My Sammie who nev jumps off the bed (has steps he uses) for NO reason jumped off the bed once. Scared me but he was ok. You are a FANTASTIC Mom. I am hoping Misto does ok eating while she is going through this. Bless her heart. She is so precious. I know you love her to pieces.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry you are both in my prayers hugs and kisses to little Misto and dont blame yourslef accidents happen. You are a great mommy and Misto knows that hugssssss :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jacqueline, I hope Misto is doing ok...is he in much pain? How are you holding up? Thinking of you both!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Moondog, Rocky's Mom, Sylvie, Snowbody, Lacie's Mom, Maid2Maltese, LadysMom, RudyRoo, *Missy*, Furbabies Mom, casa verde maltese, and Katkoota,

 thank you so much for each one of your notes to Misto and me! I was simply too drained yesterday to respond to each one of your suggestions and expressions of love but each one is so special to me. between watching misto and making sure she wasn't vomiting, all i could type was the updates, but i really do appreciate everything you have expressed to us. knowing you are all here for us makes this whole ordeal easier to bear!! :hugging:
*


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> Just seeing this now... I am so sorry that you're going thru this, you must know that it wasn't your fault! Misto loves you and knows that it wasn't your fault. Hindsight is 20/20 and we all wish there are things we could go back and do differently, but it still doesn't make it your fault. I am sure Misto is getting the best care and pray she makes a speedy recovery. Now to go find the other thread Sylvie started...


*
BellaEnzo, thank you so much! I am doing everything I can for her that I know how. Luckily I work from home and the top veterinary hospital in our state is only 10 minutes away, so I can always pop over there if there is a problem. That is very reassuring :wub:*



The A Team said:


> Geez....I'm so sorry this happened. Things happen...to everyone....even breeders can have accidents once in a while.
> 
> My friend Elaine was trying to put her "wiggling" chihuahua down as she was carrying two of them and the pup slipped out of her arms, landed on her head and was knocked unconcious...a few days in the ER and she finally came around. Talk about feeling guilty!
> 
> ...


*
Wow!! Those are all awful stores but it is reassuring, in an odd way to know I am not alone in my mistake. I really need to look into puppy stairs for the couch!! Misto won't even walk up and down normal people-stairs, I wonder if she would do the doggie-stairs.*



Madison's Mom said:


> Oh poor little sweetheart. I'm just seeing this. You are a good Mommy and will take excellent care of that leg. Misto couldn't ask for a better Mom.


*
Thank you so much Madison's Mom, I sure am trying my best!! :hugging:*



zooeysmom said:


> I'm so sorry for you and Misto  Keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.


*Thank you so much! We really appreciate your well-wishes :wub:*



cyndrae said:


> Oh my....poor little Misto. She might not be going to the bathroom because of the meds give her a bit of time, hopefully today.
> 
> Misto you are in my thoughts and prayers.


*Thanks cyndrae!! I think you might be right about the meds-- I actually like the meds though, they relax her and she sleeps. I think she needs to sleep more to repair herself.*



revakb2 said:


> I am so sorry about Misto's accident. I'll be sending prayers tht Misto heals quickly and completely.


*
Thank you revakb2!! Your prayers are so special to us :wub:*



donnad said:


> Poor Misto...I am so sorry about her accident. Don't blame yourself as accidents will and do happen. You are a very good mommy. I will be praying for little Misto.


*Thank you donnad! It is so hard not to blame myself, but I will try. I am sure as she gets better and improves I will feel better too.*



edelweiss said:


> If you have nothing better to do go back & read "Kitzel & the cop"--talk about guilty!
> I don't think anyone on SM would sit in judgement on this one!
> I do know that Mistro will find a way to "potty" as I have seen w/Kitzel---the problem is they don't get enough exercise to keep them "regular" so you have to add either pumpkin or fresh/dried dates to their diet to help out. We are starting to have a schedule again but there were a few days when I was a little nuts over all of it. Not sleeping well helps to make one even nuttier!
> So, sending a big hug to you & well wishes to the little trooper Mistro.


*I will definitely go read that thread when I have a bit of time, thank you!! I am not going to add anything to her food since her tummy is so delicate as it is, but if she goes to the bathroom less, so be it :blush: I think both Misto and I slept ok last night though! :chili:*



Snowbody said:


> Jacqueline - good morning. Hoping you and Misto's night went by okay. Did she ever pee? I'm thinking you're at the orthopod this morning and am anxious to see what they say. That's a world class veterinary medical center so you should be in very good hands. Sending hugs and prayers to you both.:wub:


*Good morning! I am going to post an update on how the night went. Thank you so much for the hugs, we can feel them here in Boston! :hugging:*



mom2bijou said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to wee lil Misto! Don't blame yourself. Accidents happen...they are no one's fault. Lil Misto forgot how tiny she is and she thought she could fly. Our lil ones are so brave but so fragile. You are a great Mom to Misto. Wishing Misto a speedy recovery!


*Thank you so much! You are right, she is absolutely more brave than I would have been after breaking 2 bones in my arm :blush: I just need to remind her she isn't a little birdy!!

*


Sammie said:


> I am so sorry little Misto hurt herself. My Sammie who nev jumps off the bed (has steps he uses) for NO reason jumped off the bed once. Scared me but he was ok. You are a FANTASTIC Mom. I am hoping Misto does ok eating while she is going through this. Bless her heart. She is so precious. I know you love her to pieces.


*Thank you so much Sammie!! I do love her more than anything else in this world, which makes the whole ordeal harder to get through! I would do anything to take her pain away and give it to myself*.



romeo&juliet said:


> I am so sorry you are both in my prayers hugs and kisses to little Misto and dont blame yourslef accidents happen. You are a great mommy and Misto knows that hugssssss :grouphug:


*romeo&juliet, you are so sweet to say that, thanks :hugging:*



Rocky's Mom said:


> Jacqueline, I hope Misto is doing ok...is he in much pain? How are you holding up? Thinking of you both!


*I am still frazzled and stressed LOL! I feel like a stalker, I just watch her to make sure her lungs are moving up and down and I can feel her heartbeat. I can't get anything else accomplished :smpullhair: but i feel better when i can watch her, monitor her. i don't want to leave the room!*


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Checking in on our Misto today. Did she figure out the potty? Dog's are resilient, and Misto is clearly a strong willed little girl! She will figure it out. 

Now, how are you Jacquelyn? I know it's you and Misto against the world, so when one half of that due is not doing well, I can imagine how distressing it is. I hope you both find some relief soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just saw this thread today. So sorry to hear that Misto broke two bones. I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for her. I think that sometimes when our babies are hurt, we are in more emotional pain than they are in physical pain. I know it's hard not to go through all the "if onlys", but try not to beat yourself up too much. Accidents happen in a flash.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor sweet baby. Don't blame yourself,if they're going to do it,they will.You had no way to know she would. Ours will do it too,sometimes,usually they wait and beg to be helped down. We're going to get a pet ramp,,we used to have one for Amy since she was bad about jumping down...

Keep us posted on our brave little sweet heart.. Kissies from all the fluffers! ♥♥♥:wub::smootch:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Misto morning update:

After Misto vomited 3 times last night, I spoke with the E.R. doctor who told me to give Misto another dose of pain medicine (since she vomited 30 seconds after I squirted it in her mouth). I also gave her a little peanut butter, which thankfully, unlike her dinner, she was able to keep in her stomach. We went to sleep on my bed and slept from 12:30am-9am. I figured she would pee on the bed (which she never does, but who knows when she is injured) or cry to wake me up to take her to the pad. Neither happened though. At 9am I took her to the pad and she wouldn't go-- which is crazy because like clockwork, she pees every single morning when we wake up, immediately. So then we tried again at 10am, no pee. I gave her the medicine, and then at 11am, she peed! I've never been so happy to see urine LOL. Of course she peed all over her cast but I didn't even care.**

Then, 30 minutes later I fed her 1/4 of a teaspoon of food, a small quantity as I wanted to make sure she absolutely wouldn't vomit. She has held it down just fine, and then she hobbled the 4 inches from the food bowl to the pad and made a 'present'! Present is what we call poo in our home **:blush: I was so happy she made a present. Now she is sleeping again next to me, under a blanket.

I spoke with the doctor who saw Misto when I brought her in on Sunday night. She said the case is essentially being passed off to the top ortho guy and our primary doctor, who is the head of neurosurgery (even though she isn't a specialist in ortho, she knows misto the best of anyone, all her issues and history). they have both been in surgery all morning and early afternoon, but i should receive a call with the next step-- whether they have decided to do surgery, a different splint, change the meds-- I have no idea what they will say, but they are on top of her case thankfully.

So that is where we are! It is still hard since misto won't walk anywhere, so I am carrying her everywhere. This is exactly what I never did when she was young LOL-- so she would be independent. But I know these are extreme circumstances and she needs the extra coddling. 

Thank you again, to all our Maltese Aunties who care so deeply about Misto, we love you!!! :hugging:*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Presents and Urine and not vomiting are GREAT SIGNS!!
Poor girls!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel so bad for her.I didn't see this until today ,so extra prayers!

I found a tiny kitten 10 years ago with two broken legs and a broken hip. He was too small fo rpain meds and had to be kept almost immobile so I used heavily brewed chamomile tea,it relaxed him ,so he'd sleep more restfully.


I'm so glad they can give Misto pain meds...give her a bit to potty,she might not at first since she's not moving much and the pain meds , that combination will slow down motility and might take a while to pass anything...

Ask the vet about pedialite to keep her electrolytes up.

Give her gentle kissies from all of us on SM...

:w00t:Just saw the "poo...present" part. glad she's moving things along!:chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

casa verde maltese said:


> Presents and Urine and not vomiting are GREAT SIGNS!!
> Poor girls!!


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pee and a "present" -- who could ask for anything more. :tender: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So glad that things seem to be taking a turn for the better this afternoon. It's all slowly but surely. Misto went thru the shock of the accident, then the stress of the docs and the cast. She's pooped and needs some time to come around. I think that she will walk and if that's what helps the circulation you can work on encouraging her with something she loves. Right now, I'm just glad she's keeping things down, her system is working and boy, you sound like you have the ultimate team working on her case. You're very lucky that you're there in Boston with that med center. Now please, take care of yourself. You need to try to de-stress. Luxuriate yourself in something, even if it's a bubble bath or a manicure of something (you can carry Misto in a bag). You need to shake off what's happened and be strong for your little girl who is also feeling better. 
Here you go; one for you and a gentle one for Misto. :hugging::hugging:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Those sound like wonderful presents! Do you work? It's so wonderful that you are able to take care of her all day...for that you are blessed, right? I am keeping Misto in my thoughts and prayers. xoxo Dianne


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

AWESOME MISTO!!! So glad u went potties for mom. Hoping u don't need surgery. I would luv to help your Mommy watch you. 
You are the cutest little baby I ever seen.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> Checking in on our Misto today. Did she figure out the potty? Dog's are resilient, and Misto is clearly a strong willed little girl! She will figure it out.
> 
> Now, how are you Jacquelyn? I know it's you and Misto against the world, so when one half of that due is not doing well, I can imagine how distressing it is. I hope you both find some relief soon. Thinking of you.


*Thank you for thinking of me! It is just Misto and I, so it has been hard going through this without a support-- typically misto is my support! My only relief has been running to starbucks-- I have a ritual of going and getting my tall non-fat misto with a splenda twice a day, so that has been nice :wub:
*


educ8m said:


> Just saw this thread today. So sorry to hear that Misto broke two bones. I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for her. I think that sometimes when our babies are hurt, we are in more emotional pain than they are in physical pain. I know it's hard not to go through all the "if onlys", but try not to beat yourself up too much. Accidents happen in a flash.


*Thank you so much educ8m! You are right, sometimes I feel like I am more strained and panicked watching her to make sure she is ok, while she is just sleeping peacefully lol!!*



michellerobison said:


> Aww poor sweet baby. Don't blame yourself,if they're going to do it,they will.You had no way to know she would. Ours will do it too,sometimes,usually they wait and beg to be helped down. We're going to get a pet ramp,,we used to have one for Amy since she was bad about jumping down...
> 
> Keep us posted on our brave little sweet heart.. Kissies from all the fluffers! ♥♥♥:wub::smootch:





michellerobison said:


> I feel so bad for her.I didn't see this until today ,so extra prayers!
> 
> I found a tiny kitten 10 years ago with two broken legs and a broken hip. He was too small fo rpain meds and had to be kept almost immobile so I used heavily brewed chamomile tea,it relaxed him ,so he'd sleep more restfully.
> 
> ...


*Thank you so much Michelle!! I know misto is loving your kisses :hugging: I will definitely follow up and see if pedialite is something they will recommend for misto. I have had success keeping her hydrated by mixing a bit of water into her 1/4 teaspoon of food she has been getting every couple hours. But electrolytes, I have no idea!*



casa verde maltese said:


> Presents and Urine and not vomiting are GREAT SIGNS!!
> Poor girls!!



*haha thank you!! it is a great sign* :chili:



Snowbody said:


> Pee and a "present" -- who could ask for anything more. :tender: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So glad that things seem to be taking a turn for the better this afternoon. It's all slowly but surely. Misto went thru the shock of the accident, then the stress of the docs and the cast. She's pooped and needs some time to come around. I think that she will walk and if that's what helps the circulation you can work on encouraging her with something she loves. Right now, I'm just glad she's keeping things down, her system is working and boy, you sound like you have the ultimate team working on her case. You're very lucky that you're there in Boston with that med center. Now please, take care of yourself. You need to try to de-stress. Luxuriate yourself in something, even if it's a bubble bath or a manicure of something (you can carry Misto in a bag). You need to shake off what's happened and be strong for your little girl who is also feeling better.
> Here you go; one for you and a gentle one for Misto. :hugging::hugging:


*Thank you for the plethora of hugs!! :wub: I have been encouraging her to walk towards me when I have treats in my hands, so that is good! She also walked on her own over to the pee pad which was a huge accomplishment. Granted I put the pad 1 foot away from her bed, but the fact she was motivated to get up and walk even a foot was wonderful. That happened about an hour ago. Now she is sleeping in front of the fire, which she loves to do.

You are so sweet to think of me!! like I mentioned just above, my one guilty pleasure has been going to starbucks lol. Since I can't trust her to stay on the ground (she can jump up and down from the fireplace ledge, and with the broken bone she isn't allowed to do that anymore)-- so I put her in the crate when I leave. She was crate trained so she doesn't mind it too much. I would love to get a pedicure! Maybe in a couple days I will feel comfortable leaving my apartment for more than 15 minutes. Right now I am afraid to. :blush:
* 


Rocky's Mom said:


> Those sound like wonderful presents! Do you work? It's so wonderful that you are able to take care of her all day...for that you are blessed, right? I am keeping Misto in my thoughts and prayers. xoxo Dianne


*I work from home, so I am blessed to be able to work and watch her at the same time. That is one of the reasons I felt like I could manage to have a puppy that is a bit more high maintenance than the typical dog, when I got her. Thank you for keeping her in your prayers Diane!! :hugging:*



Sammie said:


> AWESOME MISTO!!! So glad u went potties for mom. Hoping u don't need surgery. I would luv to help your Mommy watch you.
> You are the cutest little baby I ever seen.



*Thank you Sammie for checking in with us again!! You are so sweet to say that :wub: I really hope she doesn't need surgery too. I will be so happy if she heals with the cast and that's all she needs. Surgery will just be a whole mess. *


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so glad the update showed the pee, and present!!:chili:... and that she has kept the small feeding down.Praying all that continues! 
So glad you both got some much needed sleep! i'm so praying that she can mend properly on her own without needing surgery but if it needs to be it appears she has a great 'team" looking out for her!
Will continue to watch for updates and continue praying for precious little Misto!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Get some rest Jacqueline, we will be waiting to check on her tomorrow:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read this post. So sorry about little Misto's accident. It sounds like things are looking up a bit today. That is good news. I pray that she continues to improve every day and that she is not in too much pain.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that to hear that Misto seems to be doing better.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Evening update:

I spoke with the surgeons who have taken over her case. They said this will be a very, very difficult case, basically impossible if Misto's bones displace at all. The reason is that there is no metal plate or ring and pins that are small enough for her leg-- they simply don't exist. So even if her leg needed surgery, they won't be able to do it since hardware has never been made for such a small dog. The two fractures on the two bones are also very, very close to her wrist joint which complicates things more I think. Maybe if the fracture was up higher they could have made a bigger plate work-- I don't know.

I am wondering if I should be looking for an orthopedic expert in very small dogs. Any ideas ladies?

Basically what I have learned tonight is Misto is in a very dangerous position-- if her bones shift even a little, her leg won't heal-- so it is very important her bones stay in the same place. Which is hard because if she walks too much, they could shift. And if she walks too little, she risks losing blood circulation to her leg. I am scared and confused how to keep her safe and healing.

Assuming all stays the same, she will have follow up x-rays in about 2 weeks. I really hope her bones will look just fine at that point!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I just read all of this, and I am so very sorry this has happened. But from what I hear from you I think she is a fighter and you are too. Just love on her and make sure she is emotionally strong. That is a big part of healing too.. You both are in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh bless your heart. I know you must be sick with worry. I will keep you both in my hearts and prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Evening update:
> 
> I spoke with the surgeons who have taken over her case. They said this will be a very, very difficult case, basically impossible if Misto's bones displace at all. The reason is that there is no metal plate or ring and pins that are small enough for her leg-- they simply don't exist. So even if her leg needed surgery, they won't be able to do it since hardware has never been made for such a small dog. The two fractures on the two bones are also very, very close to her wrist joint which complicates things more I think. Maybe if the fracture was up higher they could have made a bigger plate work-- I don't know.
> 
> ...


I would see if an ortho vet who specializes in small dogs could offer any other treatment. I know that fractures in tiny dogs are a huge problem since the bones are too tiny for traditional screws, plates, pins, etc. External fixation is an option, but you would have to find a vet who does it to see if it is even an option for Misto.

external skeletal fixator

If she were mine, I would not wait two weeks to see if an external fixator is an option. I would not want to lose that small window following injury where there is the best chance of healing. Although dogs adapt remarkably well to losing a leg, I'm sure you want to do everything you can to avoid it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Misto. I've seen this done on cats, they have pretty small and delicate bones so maybe there's hope..


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I would see if an ortho vet who specializes in small dogs could offer any other treatment. I know that fractures in tiny dogs are a huge problem since the bones are too tiny for traditional screws, plates, pins, etc. External fixation is an option, but you would have to find a vet who does it to see if it is even an option for Misto.
> 
> external skeletal fixator
> 
> If she were mine, I would not wait two weeks to see if an external fixator is an option. I would not want to lose that small window following injury where there is the best chance of healing. Although dogs adapt remarkably well to losing a leg, I'm sure you want to do everything you can to avoid it.


jesus.... i don't want her to lose a leg and i definitely don't want to wait 2 weeks and lose the window. from what i understand, the best ortho surgeons in the state are at the hospital i currently go to. but if there is a specialist in ortho for very tiny dogs, i would fly anywhere. we are constantly in new york, florida, and i would go across to the west coat if we needed to. i want her to see the best of the best for the highest probability of full recovery. 

i think the external fixation was one of the options i spoke with the surgeon about-- the issue is that there aren't rings small enough for misto to attach the pins to. 

**if anyone knows of a surgeon somewhere who specializes in ortho for dogs under 2 pounds... let me know!!!**


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> jesus.... i don't want her to lose a leg and i definitely don't want to wait 2 weeks and lose the window. from what i understand, the best ortho surgeons in the state are at the hospital i currently go to. but if there is a specialist in ortho for very tiny dogs, i would fly anywhere. we are constantly in new york, florida, and i would go across to the west coat if we needed to. i want her to see the best of the best for the highest probability of full recovery.
> 
> i think the external fixation was one of the options i spoke with the surgeon about-- the issue is that there aren't rings small enough for misto to attach the pins to.
> 
> **if anyone knows of a surgeon somewhere who specializes in ortho for dogs under 2 pounds... let me know!!!**


Misto is being seen by the best so I'm sure they've considered external fixation, but it doesn't hurt to ask. There are so few options for a dog as tiny as Misto. I remember one woman who went through this with her tiny two pound Yorkie on another forum I belong to said the ortho vet told her his bones were about as wide as a piece of thread.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

no. No. Misto will recover just fine. You do not have to go to any extreme lengths. Misto has tiny fractures that WILL heal. We will all send love and support and our little angel will recover and be as good as new in no time at all. I promise you. The power of loving thought WILL work. I promise. There are so many people who love Misto and focus that love to healing her that nothing can stop us. Doctors can be cold and unloving. I will put all my healing energy into our baby girl. I say "our" baby girl, because you have been kind enough to share her with us, and we love her as our baby. She will not loose a leg. She will repair herself as nature intends us all to repair. Please Jacqueline rest easy and give your baby love from all of us...and trust that she will be well. I'm not saying to disregard what your doctors have to say, only that you should clearly..........very clearly focus on what you know in your heart is best for your baby. Never forget that your innate intuition is your best guide.Doctors all too often set there sights on the worst case scenario, because they want the challenge or the $$$$. I may be off, but that is my heartfelt assessment.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

North central Maltese Rescue had a male a few years ago where they did external fixation. He had to be confined to a crate for almost five months so that the bones would heal properly. It was not an easy repair for little Henson - he was very active and had to have light sedation at times to keep him quiet in the crate.

I'd suggest seeing if there was an ortho who has experience in tiny ones and getting another opinion.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

these are hard decisions and there seems to be endless questions. 2nd opinions are good
I think - but I have no idea where you would go - other than calling a vet school and asking them if they do this work or if they know who the best is to do the work.. 
I am so sorry you and Misto are going thru this. Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacqueline - was wondering if you should take a look at this site for the American College of Veterinary Surgeons: ACVS - Leg Fractures
I'm in the midst of doing some things now so only scanned it but it looks like it has a lot of info on fractures and I was thinking that you might be able to contact them to see if they know of a surgeon (anywhere) who has worked with small animals with tiny legs. I think they might be able to help. They're in Md so the same time zone as you are. 
I'm praying that Misto will heal just perfectly with her cast. She's quite a resilient girl and you've got a lot of prayers here. But I know when my DS was diagnosed with life threatening food allergies and almost died at age 2 from a sip of milk, that I wanted to find the best food allergist in the world. And I did and we still see him. So I like exploring options.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

sylvie, you really are amazing. you lift my spirits every time you send us a message here! it means the world to me. i wish my arm was broken and i could take all of this pain from her onto me.

thank you for the link Susan--

misto has a forearm (radius and ulna both) closed transverse fracture. but she is an extreme toy size which makes the surgery difficult. 

The good news is Misto never goes outside on the ground-- the last time was sometime in October. She is probably only standing on her feet for an hour total every day-- the rest of the time she is in my arms or in a bed, or sitting on the rug. So thankfully she isn't at a high risk of making the fracture worse and displacing the bones apart.

Tomorrow I am going to be doing a lot of research to find out who the best of the best is.. we'll see what happens!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

No matter what you decide to do, you have all your friends here:grouphug: We love Misto and we love you. Fingers crossed that it isn't as bad as you fear.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> No matter what you decide to do, you have all your friends here:grouphug: We love Misto and we love you. Fingers crossed that it isn't as bad as you fear.


I could not say it any better than Sylvia has expressed. 

Although I haven't been online for a couple of days, please know, Jacqueline, that I too, have had precious Misto in my prayers.:tender:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hang in there, hoping you find answers today.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet Misto !! I am so sorry about your accident. We all have them, humans and fur babies. :heart: Get well soon little one, oh and I think your cast is pretty badass :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was thinking that if we all asked our vets if they know of an ortho-surgeon that has experience with tiny pups we might be able to come up with someone? Often they have contacts/collegues that we might not be aware of. 
I know my vet attends veterinary seminars every year and maybe something like this has been addressed and she might know of a place/specialist. 
I'll contact my vet today....if she has any information/suggestions I'll post. 
At the very least maybe there will be a 'consensus' that a certain Dr./hospital is highly recommended and would help in the decision making process.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Since she may not be a candidate for surg. How bout a healing expert at the clinic you went to that specializes in healing of bones in rare circumstances like Misto's. Sure they would have done it if right for her. I am wondering bout water therapy for circulation and rest. I know the cast may make that impossible. Just trying to think of anything poss. Hugs. :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Just checking to see how our sweet Misto is doing this evening...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on sweet Misto. We're all here and keeping her in our hearts...
Hugs, my sweetie ♥♥♥


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can only imagine how worried you must be but you have a lot of support and prayers here. 
I hope everything goes well for your baby girl. You are doing everything you can so I truly believe you'll have a good outcome for her. 
Please keep us posted.
Prayers and hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking in on Miss Misto and hoping she's doing a good job healing vs heeling. :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Finally caught up here. I hope little Misto had a great day and no surgery will be necessary. I had a little pup years ago who broke her foot jumping off ONE carpeted step. It healed quickly with a cast. Sending positive thoughts and prayer your way.

Presents and pee, no vomit...oh my! Presents and pee, no vomit...oh my!!! <lol>


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Checking in on Misto and YOU!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry about what happened with your baby Misto. I hope that she heals soon. I will pray for her too.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We're still praying for you and Misto.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for your continued support and prayers! I haven't had a chance to check in until now, I apologize! Since she can't walk around on her own, I pretty much have her in my arms all day, doing my errands, doing work.. etc etc.

Misto has done well today. She has kept all of her food down, has gone to the bathroom normally, and is walking around a bit more. She can walk a couple feet now. 


It pains me that if Misto was 4 or 5 pounds, there would be equipment big enough to do this surgery. And if she was 4 or 5 pounds, they already would have-- since surgery is actually the safer choice and the choice that would ensure recovery. There just simply isn't plates/rods/rings etc. small enough to fit this part of her arm! I have also done an exhaustive search today and it seems like no one else has posted on the internet anywhere about having a similar issue- where there dog was too small for the orthopedic equipment that is manufactured. It really isn't fair, that her health may suffer because of her size- and that it wasn't profitable to create a smaller size of equipment.

If someone has heard differently, please let me know. Her forearm is at best, an inch and a half. Tomorrow I will speak with the surgeons to see if there is any way to have hardware fabricated to fit misto. Her probability of full recovery in this splint is low.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It's hard to believe there aren't some kinds of size appropriate equipment somewhere. After all there are other species that are very small that do on occasion break their legs! I know the 'fitting' is an issue and probably the problem... but it's just so frustrating!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

God bless you. I know this must be so difficult to search and not find help. I am glad to hear she is eating well. That is huge for her. Sounds like the pain has eased. It seems from what you said it is alot to do with the wrist and not a matter of fabrication of the equip as her bones being off scale in size for this surgery. Im sure if the hosp you went to could use them on her size, they'd be avail to vets. I saw a story bout this surgery where dr said they had come so far in what they can do now but sometimes see limitations using this hardware even in older dogs with severe arthritis. I am praying misto continues to heal in her cast. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my..that's not fair. Poor Misto..I hope you can find someone to give you some help Jacquelyn. Maybe call around animal hospitals that care for different kinds of animals? I wish I could help you, you must be at your wit's end. I will try to research it too and see what I can find..that's all I can think of. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hugs to you and Misto!! I know this is frustrating and scary and so many other emotions.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jacquelyn, I found this newsletter from a Chihuahua rescue out in California. There is an article about a little rescue named Kona who had external fixators put on his rear leg and hip. I have no idea how big Kona is, but maybe it would be worth a shot to contact the rescue and get the name of the surgeon?

Welcome to Chihuahua Rescue News Headlines


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't get Misto out of my mind...I will continue to pray that all goes well for that sweet baby.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness you must of been so shocked!!! What a fright for both of you. I do hope everything will heal up nicely without the operation and Misto will start to feel better soon.

You must not blame yourself though it was an accident with no one to blame. 

'Hind sight is a wonderful thing' (so they say)

Take care x x


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> It's hard to believe there aren't some kinds of size appropriate equipment somewhere. After all there are other species that are very small that do on occasion break their legs! I know the 'fitting' is an issue and probably the problem... but it's just so frustrating!


it is frustrating! i think the fact the 2 fractures are sooo close to her wrist joint complicates things more. I am not totally sure on the specific anatomy logistics but maybe if the fractures were in the middle of her radius and ulna, their smallest plate would be able to fit.




Sammie said:


> God bless you. I know this must be so difficult to search and not find help. I am glad to hear she is eating well. That is huge for her. Sounds like the pain has eased. It seems from what you said it is alot to do with the wrist and not a matter of fabrication of the equip as her bones being off scale in size for this surgery. Im sure if the hosp you went to could use them on her size, they'd be avail to vets. I saw a story bout this surgery where dr said they had come so far in what they can do now but sometimes see limitations using this hardware even in older dogs with severe arthritis. I am praying misto continues to heal in her cast. :wub:


her pain definitely hasn't eased. when the pain meds start to wear off around 9 hours after she takes them, she starts shaking and whimpering. it is heartbreaking! so she is still in pain, unfortunately.

i just can't believe there is no literature on the internet about other dog owners encountering this issue with a tiny dog! we can't be the only ones this has happened to.




Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh my..that's not fair. Poor Misto..I hope you can find someone to give you some help Jacquelyn. Maybe call around animal hospitals that care for different kinds of animals? I wish I could help you, you must be at your wit's end. I will try to research it too and see what I can find..that's all I can think of. :grouphug:


Thank you so much!! I am very frustrated, just praying Misto can somehow heal on her own. Even if she has a limp I would be happy. I just don't want her to lose her leg. Please let me know if you find anything interesting!!! :wub:



casa verde maltese said:


> Hugs to you and Misto!! I know this is frustrating and scary and so many other emotions.



thank you love!! i appreciate you being here for us.



Ladysmom said:


> Jacquelyn, I found this newsletter from a Chihuahua rescue out in California. There is an article about a little rescue named Kona who had external fixators put on his rear leg and hip. I have no idea how big Kona is, but maybe it would be worth a shot to contact the rescue and get the name of the surgeon?
> 
> Welcome to Chihuahua Rescue News Headlines


Thank you for that link, I will definitely contact them regardless and see if they have any ideas-- External fixation won't work either though. the rings that would have to be used for this part of her leg are still too big-- her surgeon considered the external option, but again it comes down to the hardware size. Everything is too big for Misto :angry: 



donnad said:


> I can't get Misto out of my mind...I will continue to pray that all goes well for that sweet baby.


Thank you for your prayers, you are so sweet :wub:



BeautyBoy said:


> Oh my goodness you must of been so shocked!!! What a fright for both of you. I do hope everything will heal up nicely without the operation and Misto will start to feel better soon.
> 
> You must not blame yourself though it was an accident with no one to blame.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Misto's leg. I just can't believe my special little SS girl is in a cast that's almost bigger than she is. I really hope she heals on her own. Give extra kisses from me and Micky.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe you could contact a surgeon that operates on small animals like rabbits? Is Misto smaller than a rabbit? They make plates for rabbits when they break bones. I had a rabbit and he was probably in the 2 pound range or smaller. Just a thought?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thank you for the love Becky and Micky!! You both hold such a special place in our hearts :hugging:

Mary, thank you for the suggestion about the rabbit idea. Misto weighs about 1.7 pounds these days, despite my efforts to bulk her up! 
**
I just spoke with the surgeon and I was incorrect-- there is a plate small enough for Misto's arm for internal fixation. The problem is, when they put a plate on, they have to fasten it to the bone with screws or pins on each side of the plate. The issue is that the fractures are super close to her wrist joint, so while there is room to fasten the plate above the fractures, there is no space to fasten it below. This is made more difficult since the bones are so tiny to begin with. I hope that makes sense, it is kind of confusing.

Last night, Misto let out two screams, 30 minutes apart. They sounded very similar to when she initially broke her bones-- but yesterday she was just laying by herself, at rest, no weight on her leg. So, Misto is going in tomorrow morning to have her splint changed to a cast. It will hold her leg in place even better, because the surgeon thinks the screams may have been because of slight bone movement. This scares me-- I don't want the bones to displace, so I am happy she will be in a more secure cast.

In 10 days, Misto will have a second set of x-rays and if Misto's bones aren't healing, they will do external fixation with very small pins on the outside of her leg. They can't use rods or rings because there isn't hardware small enough.

Crossing my fingers we won't have to do that!

I will let everyone know how tomorrow morning goes. What an ordeal, I am so emotionally drained.*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

kisses from kitzi & lisi & prayers going up for you & your baby!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacquelyn - I'm continuing to send healing thoughts and prayers to Misto. I know this is all so scary but I'm really trying to stay optimistic because you've got such a great team of specialists tending to her. I know they will do their very best to help Misto overcome what's happened and heal. Please try to stay positive and just love on Miss Misto a whole lot. Glad they're changing to a more stable cast and hope it doesn't come to the external fixation but if it does then I pray that will work. Just hoping the time will fly by and you'll look back and say, "Glad that's over." Please take care of yourself. I know you must be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't stop thinking about your percious little Misto and praying she'll heal with just the cast and no complications!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Jacquelyn))) You and Misto are still on my mind and in my prayers. I like the idea of a cast too. Please give her a little kiss from Auntie Robin.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:Flowers 2:I am praying for your little baby. Hopefully the cast will help to imobilize the fractures better and alleviate some of her pain. I am so sorry you both have to suffer this torture


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It makes my heart hurt to know she's in pain so I can only imagine how you must feel. 
I hope things go well tomorrow and she heals better with the help of the cast. 
We're all praying for you both.
:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hugs and More Hugs! I am hopeful that the studier cast will help !! Sending thoughts and prayers! Thanks for keeping us so updated!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww this is breaking my heart to hear she's in such pain... We're all thinking about her and want her to feel better so much! Lots of hugs and kissies for you and the family too. This has got to be hard on every one...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:sLo_grouphug3: thinking of you and Misto


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jaquelynn, stay strong honey..."This too shall pass." (That is something that my Mother always said to me.) 
Time will heal little Misto. I'm hoping once the cast is on, she will not have pain. My son's dog broke his leg and ran around on the cast. I'm hoping the same with Misto! Keep praying for her as we are all here on SM. We love our little Misto! :wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your continued love and prayers!!

We went to the hospital this morning. The surgeon changed her splint to a full-fiberglass cast, since her screams indicated there may have been space for her bones to still move. She said her leg looks ok, they will do follow-up x-rays in about a week. Hopefully the x-rays will show that she is healing, and the bones haven't displaced more.

Her pain medicine has been extended and the dosage increased-- before it was .1mL every 8-12 hours, now it is .15mL every 8-12 hours. Not a huge change, but I think they want to make sure she isn't feeling pain like when she was crying/wailing even at rest.

The cast is actually smaller/thinner, which I think Misto appreciates. Hopefully she will continue to heal as planned!! If not, they will do the external fixation with teensy tiny pins going through several points in the bone.

I will post a photo of her new cast later! It's actually cuter than the last one :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Believe me I know what it feels like to see them in pain. . . heart wrenching! We send you a huge hug & pray for better days ahead---until then stay as calm as you can so Mistro gets the feeling you are okay---they worry about us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad they upped her pain meds. Keeping Misto as comfortable as possible will help her body try to heal that leg.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved that's over with, Jacqueline. Was she okay when they were changing it or freaking out? I hope that you can both take it easy this weekend and heal -- both of you...from the trauma of all of this as well as physically for Misto. Sending positive thoughts and prayers.:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jaquelynn, just wanted to set your mind at ease if they decide on the external fixation. 

My beloved Truffles had to have that after her achilles tendon was repaired and she did just fine. It looked horrible, that tiny little leg with that metal apparatus on it but she didn't seem bothered by it. She did have to stay confined for 60 days which she handled beautifully. Little Puddin missed her tho and would lay on the pad sticking outside the x-pen, to be close to her. 

I'm glad things are going well so far.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> The cast is actually smaller/thinner, which I think Misto appreciates. Hopefully she will continue to heal as planned!! If not, they will do the external fixation with teensy tiny pins going through several points in the bone.
> 
> I will post a photo of her new cast later! It's actually cuter than the last one :wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire, thank you for sharing-- that does set my mind at ease a bit that you both got through it. So if external fixation is needed, she will have to be confined to an x-pen for 60 days? I am really nervous about this. I am praying we can get by with just the cast!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*here is the munchkin with her new and improved, super awesome fiber glass cast!*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Jaquelynn, just wanted to set your mind at ease if they decide on the external fixation.
> 
> My beloved Truffles had to have that after her achilles tendon was repaired and she did just fine. It looked horrible, that tiny little leg with that metal apparatus on it but she didn't seem bothered by it.* She did have to stay confined for 60 days which she handled beautifully. *Little Puddin missed her tho and would lay on the pad sticking outside the x-pen, to be close to her.
> 
> I'm glad things are going well so far.


This is no different than w/LP & bone repair---Kitzi has also done much better than expected so far but we are just 2 weeks into confinement. I do let him up to potty & walk back from that. Pretty soon I will begin to take him out for 5 min. at a time outside---just our weather has been yucky out and I don't need a slip or fall! His baby sissy wants to play but he can't do much there either. I keep thinking only about 10 more weeks! :chili::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

LamborghiniGirl said:


>


awwww. What a sweetie. I pray her new and improved cast does the trick!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh God love her... she looks like she's telling the 'camera"... see my boo-boo??! :wub:
With all the prayers going out for Misto... the cast just HAS to get the necessary job done!! With the cast making the leg more stableand protected .. I think you'll be able to 'relax" a bit more . (well... as much as is possible under the circumstances) . Now just need the meds to do thier thing so our little girl can be comfortable during her healing process!
Thanks so much for taking the time to keep us updated!! We'll all so concerned about your precious little one!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bless her heart. Give her kisses for me. Thank you for posting her picture. :wub: she is a sweetheart. I love her bed and blankie. We are continuing to pray, and I know it's hard, but try and take this one day at a time. She has you, her meds and her hot pink cast _and_ is healing. So that is good. :grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

My gosh, she's so sweet. I want to give her a hug so badly!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Her cast is so cute!! I hope it keeps everything stable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Misto's new cast is so fashionable!!! :wub: I've been thinking about her so much! I sure hope she's not in pain much longer..... Poor tiny girl, she's so sweet.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahhhh.... She looks so cute! When Eerie(at the bridge) had surgery for a torn ACL my wonderful vet put a pink soft cast on him!! He was a boy!!! LOL When they changed it he did put a blue one on him!! Still praying for her!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am always late to the show. I just read this thread and feel so badly for you and Misto. I know everyone is sending you both positive thoughts and prayers and I will join the crowd. I hope the cast does the trick and no further action is necessary. Praying for you both.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just want to reach through the screen and kiss that baby.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:cloud9:Nite nite sweet Misto. We wuv you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love the pink cast! Hugs to that precious baby!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That looks like the cast they put on my puppy (Lhasa) when I broke his foot in the door. He did pretty well with it after a few days. I called him "wap, wap" because he could get around, but he "wapped" everything. He was about 5-6 weeks old when I broke his foot (accident of course). He had been spoken for, but I wouldn't let him go until I was 100% certain that his foot would be 100% OK. The buyers would call me at least once a week to see how he was doing. It took about 8-9 weeks, but the foot did heal just fine. And yes, they had to change his cast about every 2 weeks and take new x-rays.

Misto -- you're so cute. We're all praying and sending good wishes that you are better soon. You are very loved. 

Jacquelyn -- besides the leg, have they gotten any results about the liver?

Sending you both lots of hugs.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending our well wishes for little Misto! :wub:
And a hug for you Jacquelyn, at this hard time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Misto's sporting that cast with style. Maybe she can pull it off as a fashion must. She's so adorable. Always in my thoughts.:wub:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi How is Misto today???

I hope things will start to settle down now for her and the pain is at bay with the new cast which is fabulously girly! Hopefully she will heal now without having to go through an operation. At least there is an other option for you both if this cast doesn't work, (the exterior fixture) which we all pray that it will work and she starts to heal.

Brenda and JoJo x x


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think about Mito everyday and I hope things are going well. I'm still praying the cast will work and she'll make 100% recovery.
Please keep us updated.
hugs to you both


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for checking in with us and sharing your stories! Each word makes me feel a bit more relaxed and I know Misto is so loved here, and she is sending her little kisses right back to you! I wish you all could meet her, she is a kissing machine. She will sit on your chest and kiss your eyes, your lips, your ears, even try to kiss inside your mouth if you are talking! She'll go at it for 30 minutes if you let her LOL.

Misto seems to be doing much better with the new cast. It is much thinner and actually doesn't protrude at the end as much. So it is closer to the length of her foot-- the splint was a bit long, like having one leg that was an inch taller than the rest, so she couldn't move around too much. The cast is also lighter weight, so she is walking around a lot more! She doesn't bear any weight on the cast when she walks though.

I still have to watch her like a hawk, since when she uses the pad, she is using the cast to prop herself up-- and peeing all over the place! So the minute she squats, I hold her cast leg up and pretty much hold her up while she pees LOL. Surprisingly she doesn't mind my assistance. The reason I am doing this is because I don't want her to soil the cast. While I usually use Nature's miracle wipes on her paws, I can't on her cast. So I really don't want her to get pee all over it.

The pain meds are working well, no more crying!! Which is good, I can tell she isn't in major pain. She really doesn't like the meds though. I have to offer her Kong peanut butter right after so she will swallow the medicine and the peanut butter, otherwise she will spit out the medicine!

We will be having follow up x-rays in 9 days precisely.

Our friend sent us a really sweet present. She actually is the mommy of Misto's half sister, a little celebrity chihuahua that is always in GW Little catalogs, and all over the place on online boutiques modeling. It was so thoughtful! ​ 
*Here is Misto exploring her package and present:*





































* watching over all the medicine!*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad Misto is able to get around more - she looks a wee bit better! which is good! meds are working better - good and now she has a NURSE?! LOL that is really super cute! I hope Misto continues to improve. Hugs!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a great update! I hope thing continue to improve. 
That is the sweetest and cutest gift!! How thoughtful of your friend.
Sending prayers and hugs:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Misto looks great this morning! Such a precious little trooper! And what a thoughtful gift - her own chi-nurse....adorable!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, I just want to hold that little darling! Her new cast looks much more comfortable and I'm praying it will do the trick. Meanwhile, she looks very cute in it. I love the gift your friend sent. Misto has her very own micro nurse! I hope you and Misto have a good, restful weekend. Please give her a kiss from Aunt Robin.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless you and little Mistro. Don't you dare blame yourself. PLEASE. So many odd things can occur. Trust me. I remember a girl posting who was blow drying her baby, and the baby fell. So please do not beat up on yourself. She looks like she is getting used the he splint, and I bet in time, and I pray, that she will be back to her normal self.

All the prayers and love and hugs to you and dear little Mistro.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a great update. You deserve a break now. :ThankYou:for all the good pics. You really have your hands full, but she is improving, so I am so happy for you both. I can see little girl is tired in her eyes. If not already, you may want to try using a towel or sock to make a (I think you can buy one, but not sure) sling that a lot of Mom's use to help lift them when going potty. How long does she have to keep weight off the leg with the new cast? You are blessed to work at home Jacqueline. I love the pic of her looking at the little nurse.

Sammie sends Kisses to Misto :smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad she's got a smaller cast to get around in... She looks better each day now. Al says he's smitten but Rylee says Misto is all his...that his X-mas SS buddy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh...what a little sweetie pie. I love the little pink cast, so cute on her. How could it not be? With a face like that! Oh Misto, you are so precious. Now you heal up fast so Mommy doesn't stress out anymore, Ok? We love you little girl...Rocky sends his kisses to you. He says pink casts are so in now!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

aww I love her pretty pink cast! At least she can still feel girly! And love the pics w/her present. She's so curious looking at her chi nurse. Too sweet. I hope Misto continues to improve with each day! And kudos to you....nursing sick and injured pups is tough work. You're doing great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacqueline - if that isn't the cutest thing. Aye Chihuahua is right!! :wub: Little Misto looks adorable in her cast (or out) and I love having a little Chi nurse on call. I'm so glad to hear that Misto's more comfortable. It must be such a relief. You tell that little girl that if Nurse Mommy or Nurse Chi get tired taking care of you, Nurse Sue will take you in a flash. Hope you have off the next two days and can catch up on some missed sleep. BTW I was just thinking of when my son had a fracture when he was 2 years old He fell in the playground, cried, as usual I comforted him and then tried to distract him. Then a few days later he said it still hurt. I took him to the doc and he had a green twig fracture :w00t: and needed a cast. I felt so bad that I didn't think it was anything for three days. :blush: Anyway, when I used to bath him we wrapped the cast in a plastic baggie or plastic wrap. I guess if you knew when Misto was going you could do that, I guess if she did go on command.


----------



## MyMalteseLovesMe (Aug 5, 2011)

Misto, 
My Mommy told me you falled off the twouch. Owwie owwie! I sure hoped you will b otay and feels beter soon. I wike your toot pink cast. I wood like to put my paw on it for you. Welp, I gots to go to bed Mommy's warmin it up for me. Don't jumpt off the twouch gain k. k. Wubs and tisses to you Princess ZoZo Bear Zooey


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Havn't had a Misto update in a few days and just wanted to check on our little girl today. I hope she is doing well, and I hope things have gotten somewhat easier for you both!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

We're thinking of you too


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! Misto is doing SO much better.

She is completely back to her normal self-- she is walking around and peeing on her own-- I think she got the message I wanted her to keep her cast out of the pee. It is so cute, if she has her cast positioned too close to the pee, I get up and start to walk over, and she quickly moves the cast forward out of the pee stream LOL! So cute.

While she does have normal energy again, I still have to limit her running around-- so no major playtime.

She will have her follow-up x-rays as planned next monday I think, as well as have her cast changed again-- I am probably being over zealous but I absolutely want to make sure she has good circulation.

She has absolutely no pain, and I am pretty sure about this since when she is in pain she is an absolute drama queen and lays on her back and cries! And she is totally happy to prance around like she used to.

She is also putting more weight on her leg, as opposed to holding it up a half inch above the floor-- which is a good sign. If the bones were displaced she wouldn't be willing to walk on it.

Thank you everyone for your prayers, I truly believe all of your love has been a huge influence in her recovery. Fingers crossed she continues in this positive track, and the x-rays show improvement!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:Everybody love Misto!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank God for this great report!!! I'm so happy she's doing so well!!! She will remain in my prayers!!! YAY FOR MISTO!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am overjoyed!!! YAY for Misto....I couldn't be happier for you both! I just know she will heal completely and be good as new in no time!!!:chili:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So glad to hear Misto is doing better and I am sure she will continue to improve. She is just the cutest thing with that little cast.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so THRILLLED!!!!!!! to see little Misto is feeling and acting so much better!! Good Sign IMHO!!! :chili:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the best news I've heard today :chili:.

Way to Go Misto :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Misto looks so sweet with her little nurse, and she does look better....thank goodness!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Misto - Bailey and I are soooo sorry to hear about your injury but we are THRILLED that you are feeling better! :chili: We have been following your recovery and will continue to root for you! We love you!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to know that Misto's improving so much. How is she doing now? Give her kisses from us.:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was just thinking the same thing Sue. I hope better each day.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How is Misto doing today? I love that baby!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Susan, Dianne and Donna,* she is doing wonderfully!! Thank you so much for keeping her in your thoughts. She is down to pain medicine once every 12 hours, and is very perky. She continues to bear weight on her leg, a very good sign.

My main issue right now is how to control Misto from running around! While I work during the day, she typically entertains herself. And often that means she runs laps around the living room, while I am in the office. I don't want to confine her, but I can't let her run either! That was specifically instructed from the doctors.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you working from home that you see her running laps around the living room? I know mine normally sleep while I am at work. I know this because I tapped them while at work and they didn't do much of anything until they heard me coming home.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

donnad said:


> Are you working from home that you see her running laps around the living room? I know mine normally sleep while I am at work. I know this because I tapped them while at work and they didn't do much of anything until they heard me coming home.


Yes I work from home, and she will silently be running laps around the living room out my sight while I am in the other room! :blink: I haven't used an x-pen with her in like, 8 months? She is so well behaved I didn't need it anymore. Maybe I should just bring her in the office with me, with her bed and treats so I know she isn't running.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Yes I work from home, and she will silently be running laps around the living room out my sight while I am in the other room! :blink: I haven't used an x-pen with her in like, 8 months? She is so well behaved I didn't need it anymore. Maybe I should just bring her in the office with me, with her bed and treats so I know she isn't running.


Oh gosh I sure would keep her in your office with you and/or use an X-pen. It's great she feels well enough to run but you don't want to risk "undoing' any healing that is going on now and risk major problems!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

*update: 

misto has been licking towards the top of her cast a lot the past couple days-- almost like she wants to lick inside, not the actual cast. i didn't think anything of it since she will lick her foot, or any other specific spot for hours, so that's what i thought this was. 

the top part of the cast is soft next to her fur, and it has almost folded down from all of her licking. she got it down enough that i looked inside and it looks like her arm is bruised all the way up there too... which made me very nervous. she has an appointment tomorrow to have the cast taken off so they can see what i saw. hopefully it isn't something bad... but what could it be that isn't a big deal??*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was she bruised from the original fall? I know that I bruise badly and it lasts for weeks. How do I know? I walked into a French Door doorknob last week and still look like someone beat me up. :brownbag:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *update: *
> 
> *misto has been licking towards the top of her cast a lot the past couple days-- almost like she wants to lick inside, not the actual cast. i didn't think anything of it since she will lick her foot, or any other specific spot for hours, so that's what i thought this was. *
> 
> *the top part of the cast is soft next to her fur, and it has almost folded down from all of her licking. she got it down enough that i looked inside and it looks like her arm is bruised all the way up there too... which made me very nervous. she has an appointment tomorrow to have the cast taken off so they can see what i saw. hopefully it isn't something bad... but what could it be that isn't a big deal??*


 
Poor little baby, it may be itching her. I'm not suprized that her leg is bruised, she had a nice fall. No matter how well she appears to be doing, I would defintely get the x pen out, and keep her beside you. These babies can really mask when things are bothering them. 

I wonder if you can wrap gauze around the top, so she doesn't lick all the way down, but not too tight. Although you are going tommorow to the vet, so that is a good thing. 

How long did the vet advise you for her to rest, so the leg can heal?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Misot's leg wasn't bruised last week when they swapped the splint for the cast? If it is recent bruising, that's scary.

Please put her in the ex pen until you see the vet tomorrow. At this point you are fighting the against odds that her leg will heal, but you still want to give it the best opportunity. The alternative is so grim, it is certainly worth penning her to save her leg.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

If this brusing is new and it were me.. even with the vet visit tomorrow..I'd be calling today and notify the vet.. might be something that needs attention asap.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> If this brusing is new and it were me.. even with the vet visit tomorrow..I'd be calling today and notify the vet.. might be something that needs attention asap.


 
Very true.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sure she is licking because it is itchy. Consider that it may not be bruising, but discolored (reddish-brown or even black) hair from yeast on the moistened hair where she licks. My skin kid managed to break a limb more than once, when the cast came off the skin was totally dry and flaky and the arm was skinny. Give my love to our dear honorary Malt, and please try not to freak out. You are a very good mommy and she is receiving excellent care. You maybe need:wine:and some rest from worry. I will stand guard for you, while you relax...okay?

I am editing to qualify that I am not a person who puts all my faith in medical professionals. So everyone who reads my posts needs to know that about me...this is the way I think and operate...from experience and from my personal philosophy..please feel free to disregard if you disagree.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about that baby and I sure hope everything goes well with the vet.
Prayer and hugs to you both :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bridgett,
Does she get a new cast tomorrow or is it time to find out how the cast worked? I must have missed something, I thought she was already in the x-pen. 
Keeping Misto in my prayers. :wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

If I hadn't seen this bruising, she wouldn't have had the cast changed until next Wednesday when they do the set of progress x-rays. 

This is definitely a color change of her skin, the hair isn't matted at all. I think if the doctor would have seen the bruising less than 7 days ago when the cast was put on, they would have assured me that they knew about it. So it must be new.

They never told me to confine her, they said that was actually bad-- since walking would promote circulation. I promise to let you all know how the hospital visit goes tomorrow, we have an appointment at 3pm.

And she wasn't treating this area like she does when she itches-- when she itches, Misto actually bites a little as she licks. This was almost like a soothing motion of licking, if that makes sense.

I really hope it is just a topical irritation, even though it doesn't look like it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I broke a finger and it didn't bruise until over a week later,so I hope that's all it is. I know my finger itched when it was healing so I hope it's a good sign... 
Keeping Misto in our hearts!!!!


♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jaquelynn, What a stressful time. I am praying and thinking positive for you and of course, Misto. Give her some kisses from Rocky and me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Misto today. Let us know how the vet visit and cast change goes.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying for you and little Misto today. Hope she has a good appointment and that there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thinking of sweet Misto today. :wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Misto did well having her cast changed today. It was, in fact, bruising at the top of her arm because of the fiberglass being just a bit too long for her. It was pushing into her arm and her skin is so delicate, it bruised. I am just thankful it wasn't bruising from the break! The doctor did say it was important to fix this promptly, so I am glad we came in!

Thank you everyone for your continued support, messages, opinions and love during this process, I don't think I would have made it through otherwise! I will forever be grateful. Due to reasons I'd prefer not to discuss, I no longer feel comfortable sharing Misto and our experiences in this community. I will post photos of Misto's 2012 Buddy reveals from our amazing buddy Secret :wub:, but that will be the extent of our involvement here.

All our love,

Misto & Jacquelyn


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you got good news today. Jacquelyn, whatever your reasons for leaving here, please know that Little Misto is in my heart now, and I will always wish the two of you nothing but the best. I hope when the time is right for you, you'll come back to us. :smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacquelyn -- so glad that you noticed the bruise and that it was only from the cast and wasn't taken care of today. I'll be anxious to hear how the xrays go next week and am still praying that all is well.

Again, I hope that you will reconsider your decisions and continue to be a part of the SM community. We love you and little Misto.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was relieved by your news of today's doctor visit but shocked that you're leaving SM. I do hope you will think about it. You and little Misto will be missed.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so relieved that it was bruising from the cast, and I will keep Misto in my thoughts, as she continues to heal. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very happy to read that the bruising was not serious for Misto and everything fixed with the cast, but very sad to read the remainder of your post. Praying all goes well with your appointment next week.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You and Misto are a part of our family. I really hate to see you go.

You do what your Mommy says, and get well real soon, sweet little Misto.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jacquelyn, I could hardly wait to come check in on Misto and thrilled that th vet visit went well! So good that you were on top of things and got her in early! 
I bet the new cast feels much more comfortable now too! I have to admit the bruising thing kinda scared me.

I really am so saddened to see about your decision to leave SM! You and Misto have become such a big part of our "family-unit' here. I do hope that whatever your reason can be resolved and that you'll reconsider!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very good news that Misto is healing well and the cast was reset! Hopefully she will be more comfortable now. She is so so so so so lucky to have you as her mommy! I hope that you are continuing with your daily starbucks routine and doing things for stress relief, because I know you have been on pins and needles for so long now. 

Whatever the reason for leaving SM, I trust that you are doing what you feel best. Keep up the fight. Take comfort in your adorable sidekick. Stay strong! Until the day comes that we get to see Misto's buddy pics, we will miss you both! I hope you will just grant one last request?...........give that little girl kisses from Aunt Leigh!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am very releived that Misto is healing. But I must admit, a bit perplexed about you stating you are leaving. I think you have received so much love and wonderful advice, I do hope you are granted reconsideration to stay. Misto is so worth that. I know, aside from my vet, this is the only place I would run to, if having a problem, as well as a vet friend of mine, oh and of course my Ana's loving breeder. Many prayers for Misto.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It is wonderful news that Misto is healing well... may she continue to do so. Please give her a kiss from me.

I am sorry about the second part of your post. I hope it doesn't end that way.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So happy Misto is doing better Jaquelynn, but very sad that you choose to leave SM. I think you have gotten so much support here and you know how much we love you and Misto. Good luck with everything and God bless.


----------

